# Puppy sales contracts



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

This is an interesting link for both breeder & buyer, also being a different view through an attorneys professional opinion, enjoy.
http://www.bmdinfo.org/bernerpedia/A_Lawyer_Looks_at_Breeder_Contracts.php


----------

